

Famous and effective growth hacks - fookyong
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2014/01/26/5-famous-effective-growth-hacks-time

======
fourstar
AKA the 5 most annoying ways to get spammed.

~~~
sutterbomb
Referral rewards are hardly spam. Adding a signature to every email certainly
is.

------
lowglow
If people are interested in getting traction, SFHN is having a meetup 01/29:
[https://next-step-growth.eventbrite.com](https://next-step-
growth.eventbrite.com)

Free as usual, food and drinks provided. Come out, meet someone new, maybe
learn something.

Cheers. :)

------
nakedrobot2
Hotmail is not on that list?!

